
'Benson,' 'Star Trek' actor René Auberjonois has died at 79 - psim1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/benson-star-trek-actor-rene-auberjonois-has-died-at-79/2019/12/08/db319e26-1a05-11ea-977a-15a6710ed6da_story.html
======
K0SM0S
So long, Odo. You gave me some of the best times of my life watching DS9.
Thank you forever for seeding my love of space, and belief in the future of
humanity.

Here's to you, old friend.

------
greenyoda
He was also frequently a short story reader on Public Radio's "Selected
Shorts" program. I'll definitely miss his unforgettable voice there.

------
GrumpyYoungMan
I'll forever remember his delightful performance as the snooty Clayton
Endicott III, the foil to the main character, Benson, of the '80s sitcom of
the same name. The byplay between him and Robert Guilluame as Benson never
failed to get a chuckle.

Farewell, Mr. Auberjonois, and thanks for all the laughs.

